# event 20/20 studio monitors. keep'em?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

hello there,
i recently got some new speakers and am wondering what to do with the old speakers ive been using.
they are a pair of event 20/20 studio monitors.
i picked these up at the pawn shop about 5 years ago for $100 and im wondering if i should keep them for anything? i currently dont have anywhere to hook them up, although i could store them. i just dont know if it's worth it. my ear isnt that great when it comes to sound at this point. to me they sound kinda dead. the cabinets are hammered but im a cabinet builder so that could be rectified pretty easily

what do you think? are these even supposed to be used in a home? 
tanks for the help, michael.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

They were built with a professional studio in mind, but that doesn't matter -- they will work fine anywhere.

Now, as to what to do with them.. that's a tough one. What about a garage system? or one for your room/office?

I haven't heard those before, but the user rating on your link gave them a 9/10.

JCD


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

They aren't bad by any means. I would keep em. They'd make a great random 2 channel system(garage,patio,bathroom, whatever).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks for the info and thoughts. i think i'll store them for now and rebuild some cabinets when i get a spot to put them in. thanks again


----------

